# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1980s >  WABBA Μr Στερεά Ελλάς 1982 (29 Φεβρουαρίου,Χαλκίδα)

## Polyneikos

Στα πλαίσια παρουσίασης παλαιότερων αγώνων , σας παρουσιάζουμε το *1o Mr Στερεά Ελλάς* που διοργανώθηκε στην Χαλκίδα το 1982 από τον αθλητή *Παναγιώτη Χαλεπά.
*Αξίζει να διαβαστεί το άρθρο του αγώνα καθώς ήταν το ξεκίνημα αρκετών μεταγενεστερων πρωταθλητών

----------


## NASSER

Ευχαριστούμε Κώστα  :03. Thumb up: 
Σημαντική η αναφορά στα πρώτα βήματα διοργανώσεων και στην επαρχία!

----------


## kelaidis

Εν πρώτοις, έχω δύο παρατηρήσεις. 

1) Δεν ήταν ο πρώτος τοπικός αγώνας bb στην Ελλάδα, αλλά ο πρώτος αποκεντρωμένος – περιφερειακός, αφού το 1966 και το 1975 είχαν διεξαχθεί  αγώνες Μρ. Αθήνα από την IFBB και WBBG (αμφότεροι από Ζαπατίνα) οι οποίοι βέβαια χαρακτηρίζονται ως τοπικοί (Αθηνών). 
2) Επίσης, η ημερομηνία 29 Φεβρουαρίου 1982 που αναφέρεται, στο ανατυπωμένο άρθρο του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ, ως ημερομηνία διεξαγωγής του συγκεκριμένου αγώνα είναι λανθασμένη, διότι μόνο τα ολυμπιακά έτη είναι δίσεκτα και ο Φεβρουάριος σε αυτά έχει 29 ημέρες. Επομένως, ο αγώνας έγινε στις 28 Φεβρουαρίου 1982, παραμονή της Καθαρής Δευτέρας εκείνης της χρονιάς. 

Αναμνήσεις.
Κυριακή πρωί, χωρίς καμιά απολύτως αγωνιστική προετοιμασία και με 2-3 ώρες ύπνου, αφού στα αυτιά μου ηχούσαν ακόμα οι Bee Gees και οι Kool & the Gang από την disco του Σαββάτου, ταξίδεψα παρέα με τον ανερχόμενο και πολλά υποσχόμενο Νίκο Μανίκα έχοντας στα πόδια του DNA από κορμούς δέντρων, τον «Αμερικάνο» Μάικ Παπαντωνάκη προερχόμενο από την Μέκκα του bodybuilding με τεράστια χέρια και τον καλλιτέχνη φωτογράφο και Πολιτικό Μηχανικό Δημήτρη Ουραϊλίδη στην Χαλκίδα. όπου φτάσαμε πρώτοι και περιμέναμε να ανοίξει το θέατρο Μάγια. Σε λίγα λεπτά κατέφθασε ο μακαρίτης Ζαπατίνας οδηγώντας μία Ford Mustang Turbo με ελληνικές πινακίδες, κάνοντας τα κεφάλια μας να γυρίσουνε από τον ήχο των κυλίνδρων της και τον Μάικ να μας κοροϊδεύει, με τα σπαστά ελληνικά του, που δεν είχαμε ματαδεί τέτοιο αυτοκίνητο. 

Δυστυχώς, δεν συμμετείχαν Χαλκιδείς και ο Ζαπατίνας εξέφρασε την δυσαρέσκεια του στον Χαλεπά γι αυτό και έτσι ο αγώνας ήταν κάτι σαν …..Μρ. Αθήνα. Απλά, όσοι μπορούσαν να πάνε, πήγαν. 

Από τα προκριματικά παστωθήκαμε στα λάδια και τα αντηλιακά. Τότε, ήταν στην «μόδα» ένα μίγμα μαύρου βερνικιού και αντηλιακού στο σέϊκερ, ήταν ένα κοκτέϊλ επιτόπιου μαυρίσματος που το απλώναμε με θρησκευτική ευλάβεια και περιμέναμε να φανούμε ηλιοκαμένοι, αλλά …εις μάτην.


Ο Στάθης Ζερβόπουλος έδωσε μια μικρή γεύση από το έργο που θα βλέπαμε μετά από λίγους μήνες στο πανελλήνιο της WABBA 1982 και ο Αλέκος Σιατραβάνης από κάτω παρακολουθούσε αυτόν και τους εν δυνάμει μελλοντικούς αντιπάλους του. Ο Διαμαντής σε εξαιρετική κατάσταση για ακόμα μια φορά αντιμέτωπος με τον Φριαντζιά - Τριανταφύλλου (RIP) που ήταν όπως πάντα γραμμωμένος και με εύθυμη διάθεση αστειευόμενος με όλους. O γίγαντας Κώστας Σαρηγιάννης άφησε τους θεατές άφωνους μόλις πάτησε στην σκηνή, γιατί απλά οι Χαλκιδείς θεατές δεν είχαν δει ζωντανά τέτοιο ογκώδη αθλητή, παρά μόνο στα περιοδικά. Στα Junior, συμπτωματικά ήμασταν όλοι ψηλοί και οι αντίπαλοι Μανίκας και Παπαντωνάκης είχαν μπαλαρίσματα και όγκο, αλλά όχι δουλειά γιατί μετρούσαν μήνες στο άθλημα και όχι χρόνια όπως ο υποφαινόμενος και τέλος ο Λεβεσάνος που ήθελε περισσότερα κιλά για να γεμίσει το πανύψηλο  κορμί του. Πραγματικά, με συγκίνηση ανακαλώ τη στιγμή που ο μακαρίτης Ζαπατίνας ανακοίνωνε με τον τρόπο που μόνο αυτός ήξερε τον νικητή. Κρίμα που οι θεατές ήταν 100 – 150 και φάνταζαν ακόμα λιγότεροι στην αχανή αίθουσα του συγκεκριμένου θεάτρου.


Για μενα, ήταν ο πρώτος από τους τρεις, εν συνόλω, αγώνες που έλαβα μέρος εκείνη τη χρονιά και φαντάζομαι πως ήταν τότε και ένα ρεκόρ ετήσιων συμμετοχών για την εποχή, καθόσον δεν είχαμε τότε τις πέντε – έξι «ομοσπονδίες» που υπάρχουν σήμερα. 


Όπως πάντα, έφτασε και η στιγμή του μικρού στοχασμού και της σκέψης. Ο αγώνας αυτός παρουσιάστηκε από τον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ και πέρασε στην ιστορία. Την επόμενη χρονιά ο Τριανταφυλλίδης  σε συνεργασία πάλι με τον Χαλεπά, διοργάνωσαν το Μρ. Στερεά Ελλάς 1983 , ο αγώνας, απ’ ότι θυμούμαι,  δεν καλύφθηκε από τα Δυναμικά Σπορ της IFBB  και έτσι είναι σαν να μην έγινε ποτέ για αυτούς που δεν ήταν εκεί. Συμπέρασμα: Μεγάλη η δύναμη του Τύπου και γενικά της αποτύπωσης στιγμών στο χαρτί (νυν ηλεκτρονικά), αλλά και πόση δύναμη έχουν τα Μέσα, ώστε να σβήνουν από την ιστορία γεγονότα αν θέλουν. Τέλος,  αναλογιζόμαστε πως και τούτος δα ο ιστότοπος επιτελεί τιτάνιο έργο για το ελληνικό bodybuilding, αν αναλογισθούμε  τον όγκο της εργασίας και ταξινόμησης και ότι πολλές από τις πληροφορίες που καταγράφονται θα έσβηναν και θα χάνονταν με την πάροδο του χρόνου. 

Σταύρος Κελαϊδής

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Όπως πάντα, έφτασε και η στιγμή του μικρού στοχασμού και της σκέψης. Ο αγώνας αυτός παρουσιάστηκε από τον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ και πέρασε στην ιστορία. Την επόμενη χρονιά ο Τριανταφυλλίδης  σε συνεργασία πάλι με τον Χαλεπά, διοργάνωσαν το Μρ. Στερεά Ελλάς 1983 , ο αγώνας, απ’ ότι θυμούμαι,  δεν καλύφθηκε από τα Δυναμικά Σπορ της IFBB  και έτσι είναι σαν να μην έγινε ποτέ για αυτούς που δεν ήταν εκεί. Συμπέρασμα: Μεγάλη η δύναμη του Τύπου και γενικά της αποτύπωσης στιγμών στο χαρτί (νυν ηλεκτρονικά), αλλά και πόση δύναμη έχουν τα Μέσα, ώστε να σβήνουν από την ιστορία γεγονότα αν θέλουν. Τέλος,  αναλογιζόμαστε πως και τούτος δα ο ιστότοπος επιτελεί τιτάνιο έργο για το ελληνικό bodybuilding, αν αναλογισθούμε  τον όγκο της εργασίας και ταξινόμησης και ότι πολλές από τις πληροφορίες που καταγράφονται θα έσβηναν και θα χάνονταν με την πάροδο του χρόνου. 
> 
> Σταύρος Κελαϊδής


Σ ευχαριστουμε Σταυρο  :03. Clap: που μας ταξιδεψες με την περιγραφη σου σε εναν τοσο μακρινο κ γραφικο αγωνα.   Δεν τον θυμαμαι καθολου αυτον τον αγωνα  ,ουτε κ απο περιοδικο ετυχε μετα  μια κ υπηρετουσα την θητεια μου τοτε.
Εχεις απολυτο δικιο οτι εαν δεν αποτυπωθουν καπου τοσο παλιοι αγωνες σβηνουν απο την ιστορια.   Δεν θα σβησουν ομως ποτε οσο υπαρχουν ανθρωποι σαν εσενα κ αλλοι φυσικα ,που τους  αποτυπωνουν μεσα απο τις αναμνησεις τους. :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Τέλος,  αναλογιζόμαστε πως και τούτος δα ο ιστότοπος επιτελεί τιτάνιο έργο για το ελληνικό bodybuilding, αν αναλογισθούμε  τον όγκο της εργασίας και ταξινόμησης και ότι πολλές από τις πληροφορίες που καταγράφονται θα έσβηναν και θα χάνονταν με την πάροδο του χρόνου.


Αυτός είναι ακριβώς ο στόχος μας, να μάθει ο κόσμος του bodybuilding όλη την πορεία των αγώνων και των αθλητών, είναι κάτι που οφείλεται προς τους παλαιότερους, που δεν έτυχαν της προβολής που τους άξιζε και σίγουρα αρκετοί νεότεροι δεν γνωρίζουν.
Φυσικά οι περιγραφές των παλαιότερων που τα έζησαν από κοντά , προσθέτουν άλλο πρεστίζ και είναι κάτι που επικροτούμε  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πάντως να είστε καλα και ευχαριστούμε που συμβάλετε μέσα σ αυτο το φόρουμ ώστε να φρεσκαριστούν μνήμες και να μαθαίνουν οι νεότεροι την ιστορία του Ελληνικού ββ , που όπως πολυ σωστα ανέφεραν ο Σταυρος και ο Χρήστος που τα έζησαν καλύτερα , ότι με δεδομένο ότι η κάλυψη τότε ήταν ανεπαρκής απο τα μέσα προβολής και αυτα δεν έφταναν σε όλες τις περιοχές της Ελλάδας ώστε να μαθαίνουν όλοι για τα δρώμενα στο άθλημα του ΒΒ 

Κ αι επίσης μεγαλύτερη η χαρά μας που δίνετε η δυνατότητα να αναβιώσει η ιστορία και να ξυπνήσουν μνήμες με φωτογραφικό υλικό αλλα και διηγήσεις και περιγραφές μέσα απο το δικό μας φόρουμ και να μάθουν όλοι που ενδιαφέρονται για τους παλιούς αθλητες που γνωρίσαν μεταγεννέστερα , αλλα και που δεν γνώρισαν καθόλου 
Αυτός άλλωστε είναι και ένας απο τούς ρόλους του φόρουμ μας 
εγω που ζούσα στην επαρχία , μόνο με παραγγελία απο συγγεκριμένο πρακτορείο μπορούσαμε να βρούμε περιοδικά του ββ τελη δεκαετείας 70 και 80 και έφερναν μόνο περιορισμένο αριθμό και τωρα με το ΝΕΤ οι γνώσεις και πληροφορίες διαδίδονται εύκολα και γρήγορα

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Το παραπάνω ρεπορτάζ του αγώνα είναι από το πειοδικό ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ τεύχος Νο 82 - Μάρτιος 1982 που είναι ανεβασμένο στο blog.athlitis.gr

----------

